# Static Trike Trainer.



## Cullin (25 Jan 2009)

I have been looking for a trainer that would fit ICE Q and Redmount Rollers, but have not found one to fit the 20" wheels.

Can anyone help.


----------



## Riding in Circles (25 Jan 2009)

We do them with rollers.


----------



## marc-triker (29 Jan 2009)

my Trice Classic is on a normal cycle trainer stand at the moment and it works well with its 26" wheel but dont know about 20" wheels. also a good tool on a falt/level serface for setting the rear frame....


----------



## davidaw (31 Jan 2009)

Catrike UK said:


> We do them with rollers.



Is that the Mini Rollers you do? and for how much?

Thanks.


----------



## davidaw (1 Feb 2009)

If you don't mind buying from the USA, see
http://www.hoenig.biz/Trainers/index.shtml

I would prefer to buy in the UK though, so hope *Catrike UK* was not just teasing.


----------



## LeeW (1 Feb 2009)

The kurt kinetic trainer will take wheels as small as 16" with the small wheel adaptor
www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Kurt_Kinetic_102.html
At the time I could not find the adaptor in Britain thus I had to buy it from Calhoun cycle


----------



## Cullin (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the links, the simpler American version looks a bit expensive for what it is, but the UK site one looks more substantial, but also costly.
Suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## davidaw (4 Feb 2009)

Well, in the end I decided to get a full trainer rather than something that fits to my trike.

Got one of these so won't wear out the trike tyres etc, and can also do a little rowing as well 

I figure that as I am increasingly becoming a weather wimp, a trainer is likely to be used a fair bit so worth the extra.


----------



## Riding in Circles (4 Feb 2009)

davidaw said:


> If you don't mind buying from the USA, see
> http://www.hoenig.biz/Trainers/index.shtml
> 
> I would prefer to buy in the UK though, so hope *Catrike UK* was not just teasing.



We are just waiting for pricing on the new model.


----------



## Cullin (4 Feb 2009)

That looks a good bit of kit, But if we had another item in the 'Gym' Spare room there would not be enough room to move, already Have a large running maching, excercise bike and a rowing maching. Looks like the Trainer you found there would take care of exactly the right muscles... Fancy sitting on my trike when training in the Cycle Room... another spare room.
Catrike, OK on pricing, lets hope it is favourable... Cheers


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Feb 2009)

Prices for the mini rollers with single fan resistance is £135 include VAT and carriage. There is a 10% discount available for cyclechat users as well.


----------

